# Decisions, decisions



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Initially I was looking to get a mk2 TTS, a 2009/10 model. I see that the standard 2.0 TT received a facelift in 2011, with a good chunk of torque added, this has now become my preferred choice. Better mpg, lower tax bracket, and would give me plenty with a stage 1 remap. The question I have is what benefit would the TTS give me over the refreshed TT? Brakes, clutch, internals?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

The refreshed models came out in 2010, if it has a white DIS display and TTS embossed in the seats below the headrest then its a facelift model. 
Emissions were tweaked to get it into a lower tax bracket and some internal/external cosmetic mods were done.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Ah, so the TTS was tweaked to in 2010 too? Hmmm, might have to look into that now


----------



## Jsimba (Sep 15, 2018)

Can confirm that's correct. I have a 2011 registered TTS, although its build date was v.late 2010 and it comes with the improved dash display and TTS logo embossed on the upper panel of the seats.

I'd recommend the TTS definitely - but it depends on budget, whether you're willing to take a higher insurance premium, lower MPG etc. For me, it's a no-brainer, however it'll come down to what you're wanting from it ultimately!


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

The TTS had a facelift as well but no changes to engine unlike the TT - post facelift TTS is belt driven and post facelift TT is chain driven. The TTS is superior for for sure but there are more maintenance concerns including magride shocks and haldex filter/pump, cambelt service. They get through tyres a bit quicker too being Quattro, but if you get a FWD facelift TT remapped, you will probably get through front tyres like pants


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for the info all, doesn't make choosing any easier  . Insurance isn't a problem for me (old) and I only do about 12k a year. My type r only does around 30mpg so economy would be a bonus but it's not a big deal. Might have to test drive a few, there's a stage one tts not too far from me for sale.


----------



## -22- (Oct 4, 2016)

I think it would be worth a look, I had a 2011 TTS and personally preferred the exterior styling tweaks (e.g. front end / grill) over the earlier one. Mine was a Black Edition, white in colour and I really enjoyed it. When I came to sell it there really wasn't anything I didn't like about it. Quattro probably knocked mpg a bit but reassuring in the wet and not bad (~30 mpg) for my commute (note: fair bit of motorway).


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

The TTS is a better performance car, thats why is cost more in the first place.

The facelift TFSI is a better all rounder and better value for money.

You can get a newer facelift TFSI for same money as a older TTS which will cost you more in the long run.

Tyres wise, yes a quattro will mean you have to change tyres more often. If you only drive fast now and again, tyres on front wheel drive will last longer overall as once fronts get low only need 2 new tyres whereas with quattro will need potentially 4 or need to change rears not long after changing fronts.

For non quattro remapped FWD TFSI's yes, if you just floor the accelerator you will get wheel spin.

However, if you know how to drive a car properly and have any brains, you can bring the power in gradually.

You could say a quattro is boring as hell as it does all driving for you.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I would point out though, if you like to drive like a lune then a quattro best option and a s-tronic box.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

The S-tronic box and clutch is more robust than manual versions so if you like to just floor the car in low revs a lot the clutch lifetime will be reduced on a manual version.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> The TTS is a better performance car, thats why is cost more in the first place.
> 
> The facelift TFSI is a better all rounder and better value for money.
> 
> ...


Tyres shouldn't wear much more on a haldex system under normal driving as its not a full time 4wd system. its primarily fwd until it detects a lack of traction. The Haldex will accept a wide range of tyre wear differential (4%) between front and back. The gen 4 Haldex (TTS) doesnt suffer the same issues as gen 1 with uneven tyre wear front and back. 
The Torsen system on some of the RS models is permanent 4wd drive.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

kerwinrobertson said:


> Tyres shouldn't wear much more on a haldex system under normal driving as its not a full time 4wd system. its primarily fwd until it detects a lack of traction. The Haldex will accept a wide range of tyre wear differential (4%) between front and back. The gen 4 Haldex (TTS) doesnt suffer the same issues as gen 1 with uneven tyre wear front and back.
> The Torsen system on some of the RS models is permanent 4wd drive.


Yes I know, I taught you this  In fact I said this in some of my very first posts on this forum because the quattro systems on the TT's and S3's isn't as good as the other Audi models.

Surprised at how many senior members on here didn't know this when i posted around 3 years ago.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

We are all in ore of your extensive knowledge.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

qooqiiu said:


> We are all in ore of your extensive knowledge.


 :lol:


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

qooqiiu said:


> We are all in ore of your extensive knowledge.


[smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Glad I had Haldex this morning, other cars were struggling to get up the icy hill, I just sailed past


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Kerwinrobertson, if you don't mind me asking, what sort of mpg are you getting with the stage 1 map?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> We are all in ore of your extensive knowledge.


 :lol:


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Flashy said:


> Kerwinrobertson, if you don't mind me asking, what sort of mpg are you getting with the stage 1 map?


I average 28 mpg, that's a mix of town and dual carriageway, about 40 miles a day. 
on a long motorway run it can hit early 40's 
on a more 'spirited' drive 12.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I get 50MPG on way to work every day as I leave house early and get in to work early, just chill and watch the muppets rushing lol It's just a 10 miler down the motorway.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I'll be going for the fwd facelift TT, but I will be looking to modify it. A remap for starters, along with a high flow air filter. 
What are the standard brakes like on these?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be going for the fwd facelift TT, but I will be looking to modify it. A remap for starters, along with a high flow air filter.
> What are the standard brakes like on these?


Brakes are fine, I have had no issues, replaced my discs for some brembo's recently, they are a good buy and cheaper than Audi discs. With a revo stage 1 map I got 272BHP out of her with a 99RON map, I only ever use 99RON petrol.

You will get some wheel spin on full throttle obviously in 1st, 2nd gear. The amount you get will depend on road surface and tyre quality and of course how you drive the car. I usually go half/three quarter throttle which is like full throttle on a standard 211ps then when i'm over 3K revs I will give her full beans.

Also, be prepared to upgrade the clutch at some point, like most modified cars, the lifetime of the clutch will be reduced.

If you regularly floor the car from 1500/2000rpm you will wear the clutch out before you know it.

Whatever TT you go for, you wont be disappointed, just respect the car for what it is and you will get years of enjoyment.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Cheers. I'm used to driving a higher revving car so it shouldn't be an issue with me booting it at low revs  
Mine is mapped at 231bhp with the limiter at just under 9000 rpm :twisted: 
I had the leon fr tfsi engine that's in the pre facelift tt and got on ok with it, would just like a bit more grunt than that so imagine a facelift with stage 1 will suit my requirements.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Is there any way to visually tell the difference between a TT mk2 pre facelift and the facelift? I've seen a nice 10 plate but don't know whether it's facelift or not.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> Is there any way to visually tell the difference between a TT mk2 pre facelift and the facelift? I've seen a nice 10 plate but don't know whether it's facelift or not.


Lots of ways - the most obvious being the rear valance and dual twin stainless exhaust (2.0TFSI only, just a double exhaust on left hand side on diesels), which offers more sporty sound than pre facelift.

The body styling is more sporty, giving car a more squat/powerful stance especially if combined with S-line suspension and 19" wheels.

With regards body styling, the front bumper is different with a honeycomb effect grill around the fog lights which be chrome surround on s-line or blacked out on black editions. There is also a front lower body coloured splitter. This makes car look lower to ground hence more sporty.

There may also be a different lower side trim, not sure about that.


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

Flashy said:


> Initially I was looking to get a mk2 TTS, a 2009/10 model. I see that the standard 2.0 TT received a facelift in 2011, with a good chunk of torque added, this has now become my preferred choice. Better mpg, lower tax bracket, and would give me plenty with a stage 1 remap. The question I have is what benefit would the TTS give me over the refreshed TT? Brakes, clutch, internals?


Cam chain tensioner can be an issue on these early 2.0 facelift cars, believe there was a later part revision which resolved on the early cars.

I had the same engine in my MK6 GTi and had a Revo stage 2 tune on it, was a really quick/fun car but chewed the clutch within weeks due to the high torque from the remap.

TTS standard feels quite flat, needs at least a stage 1 remap to 'wake it up' IMO.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Raffe said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same engine in my MK6 GTi and had a Revo stage 2 tune on it, was a really quick/fun car but chewed the clutch within weeks due to the high torque from the remap.


If you only floor the car now and again and wait until your above 3000rpm before booting her, the clutch will last a long time.

If you floor car from low revs in 5th and 6th gear regularly it will last like you say - weeks lol


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

qooqiiu said:


> We are all in ore of your extensive knowledge.


...but we are not in awe of your spelling :wink:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm sure he won't mined


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Which model should I go for/avoid?
I'm thinking s line or black edition.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> Which model should I go for/avoid?
> I'm thinking s line or black edition.


A 2012+ TTS is still the sweet spot for price & performance.

TTS engines are reinforced / beefer than either the older EA113 or the newer EA888 which makes them better candidates for performance upgrades. 
2012+ models are not plagued by oil burning issues, etc and I don't believe there were any notable design changes made after 2012.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

FNChaos said:


> Flashy said:
> 
> 
> > Which model should I go for/avoid?
> ...


CDL TFSI engine found in any TTS, 2008-2014 are all exactly the same and all will not have the oil consumption issues.
Completely different pistons (rods, exhaust cam etc) to the BWA & BWJ that are affected by the TFSI oil munching issues.
Under sized pistons was the cause of this. Hence why it doesn't happen on a CDL

If you have the cash to afford a TTS, it's a no brainer in my opinion to buy one. It's a better car.
Better engine, running gear, extented leather inside as standard, looks better externally (by long way on PFL) and more options that will be well spec'd from my experience of looking more than 3 years ago when I bought my TTS and misses PFL TFSI.
Only 2 downsides is slightly increased maintenance with the haldex, and that in my opinion is nothing for the improvement of car you get.
And standard fitted magride, it's pretty poor, but most people wouldn't even notice how badly it performs/rides.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm confused 
Would a 2011+ tfsi with the 208bhp engine have oil usage issues? That's what I'm looking to buy, then remap.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Flashy said:


> I'm confused
> Would a 2011+ tfsi with the 208bhp engine have oil usage issues? That's what I'm looking to buy, then remap.


No oil consumption issues are only common the pre facelift models (197bhp) which are pre 2011, I have seen some pre facelift 2011 models but they must have been registered quite a while after manufacture. Haven't seen any 61 plates on the older engine. If you can run to a TTS though, that's the one to get - a remapped tfsi will still be inferior.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I can run to a TTS, the only thing putting me off a little is the mpg comments I've read. 23 to 28 bracket. My current car only does around 30 and I had the 2.5 5 pot ST which scraped around 21mpg on average. It'll be my daily and I cover around 12k a year. Persuade me 
Does the TTS have the cam follower or roller?


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Flashy said:


> I can run to a TTS, the only thing putting me off a little is the mpg comments I've read. 23 to 28 bracket. My current car only does around 30 and I had the 2.5 5 pot ST which scraped around 21mpg on average. It'll be my daily and I cover around 12k a year. Persuade me
> Does the TTS have the cam follower or roller?


What's your daily commute length and type?

Ran my TTS as a daily fgor best part of 2 years, its been a weekend car for a year.. Still covered 45k across all 3 of those :lol: 
Completely depends on your commute..
TTS is TFSI so has a follower, same as 2007-2010 non-S TFSI's.
2010+ facelift, non-S will be a TSI 211hp and that'll be a roller.
Not that makes any difference


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

36 mile round trip daily (Mon to Fri)
32 miles of A road (busy 40mph plod) and 4 miles of chewed up queueing/crawling.
Oh, I'm only looking for a manual transmission


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

> Oh, I'm only looking for a manual transmission


I was in that frame of mind until I drove a DSG car, semi auto box, superb box, flappy paddles and the ability to shift with the stick if you want, I would book a test drive with an Audi dealers selling one. you do not have to buy, but it will show you how good it is.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I've driven an R8 that had it in, used the stick to change gear. Forgot my self on an up shift and knocked it the wrong way.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Flashy said:


> 36 mile round trip daily (Mon to Fri)
> 32 miles of A road (busy 40mph plod) and 4 miles of chewed up queueing/crawling.
> Oh, I'm only looking for a manual transmission


DSG would give you a far more relaxed _"4 miles of chewed up queueing/crawling"_.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Flashy said:


> I've driven an R8 that had it in, used the stick to change gear. Forgot my self on an up shift and knocked it the wrong way.


I have to worry about that when switching between the TT and our auto BM, forward for up in the TT, backward for up in the BM. Only got it wrong once, so far.


----------



## -22- (Oct 4, 2016)

I still make the odd S-tronic stick shifting error, fortunately the car prevents me from doing damage  . I never understood why Audi have the directions they do for the S-tronic manual stick. In nearly all motorsport I can remember watching, downshift has always been a push forward, took me ages to get used to it.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Flashy said:


> I can run to a TTS, the only thing putting me off a little is the mpg comments I've read. 23 to 28 bracket. My current car only does around 30 and I had the 2.5 5 pot ST which scraped around 21mpg on average. It'll be my daily and I cover around 12k a year. Persuade me
> Does the TTS have the cam follower or roller?


I normally see between 28-30mpg in my TTS, my commute is about 7 miles each way on country roads. But I took a trip from Oxford down to Dorset over summer, stayed on the A roads and saw >37mpg even with the Salsbury rush hour traffic. It's a very efficient car considering the BHP and the AWD


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Barr_end said:


> CDL TFSI engine found in any TTS, 2008-2014 are all exactly the same and all will not have the oil consumption issues.
> Completely different pistons (rods, exhaust cam etc) to the BWA & BWJ that are affected by the TFSI oil munching issues.
> Under sized pistons was the cause of this. Hence why it doesn't happen on a CDL





Flashy said:


> I'm confused
> Would a 2011+ tfsi with the 208bhp engine have oil usage issues? That's what I'm looking to buy, then remap.


Yeah, I should have separated my statements as I conflated the TTS with the oil problems. 

What I should have said is... 
1.) A TTS is the sweet spot for price / performance and has the best motor for performance upgrades.
2.) Any TT after 2012 is preferable to earlier versions. Older 2.0l TT's suffered from oil consumption issues and latter TT models (2009 -2012) suffered from timing chain tensioner issues.

See: http://karmakanix.com/knowledgebase...-audi-vw/2-0t-timing-chain-tensioner-failure/

https://www.shopdap.com/blog/post/t...n-issued-for-2-0t-tsi-vw-and-audi-models.html


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

i also wonder if the depreciation is less as the TTS seems to hold a premium price over the standard TT, as does the RS.

And yes I know they initially cost more.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

The TTS is a better performance car but it costs more.

Problem with MK2 tts now is they come with an image - I see chavy kid boy racers in them.

I feel that a 62/13/14 plate 211 TFSI S-line is more classy, better looked after, less likely to be ragged and still got plenty of power, especially after a remap.

Remember, a 211 TFSI has same amount of torque as a TTS.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I'll go for something like a 13 plate 211bhp tfsi, in white or grey, S line or black edition. Stage 1 it for now with a filter/induction kit. Upgrade a few bits and go from there.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Then as your decision is nearly made look at the spec of the ones you see, there are a lot of options on the TT and they are expensive and time consuming to retrofit, so think what you want out of it and what will be an advantage, Reversing cam, GPS Audi Navigation Plus, AMI, cruise control, auto wipe, auto dip mirrors , electric folding mirrors, leather, phone fit, garage opener etc... then narrow your search.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Whatever you go for, they are all awesome cars, just get one you are happy with and enjoy 
Test drive a few models, try an S line, try a TTS,you will know which one feels right for you. 
Another consideration is whether you want Hadlex or not. 
I have found it to be very useful in the winter and wet conditions, makes the car really sure footed
and no wheelspin on hard launches. It does make the car slightly heavier and needs oil and filter (about £60) every few years, but makes the car a more 'all year round' prospect, especially in Scotland lol. 
The good things is there are a variety of models and specs to choose from, let us know how you get on and i'm looking forward to seeing photos of your car


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Out of interest, but doing a stage one on it, will that not simply bring it up to close to what you would get with a TTS as standard, but without benefits of the stronger engine, 4 wheel drive, better brakes and a host of other things?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Better mpg, cheaper tax, lighter, stealthier


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Taylortony said:


> Out of interest, but doing a stage one on it, will that not simply bring it up to close to what you would get with a TTS as standard


Stage1 won't do it, you'd need to run a Stage2 map to get closer to the HP of a stock TTS (and then you'd be pushing the limits of a K03/211 based motor).
On the other hand, you could safely squeeze out 330 -350 hp if you run a Stage2 map on a TTS which required nothing more than an upgraded downpipe.



Flashy said:


> Better mpg, cheaper tax, lighter, stealthier


lighter [smiley=huh2.gif] 
stealthier? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

FNChaos said:


> Stage1 won't do it, you'd need to run a Stage2 map to get closer to the HP of a stock TTS (and then you'd be pushing the limits of a K03/211 based motor).


On a facelift 2.0TFSI with variable valve lift timing you will definitely get close if not exactly same power as TTS in stock form, had mine dyno at 270 with a REVO Stage 1 remap.

The facelift TFSI engine 62 plate onwards is a newer engine with more advanced components than the TTS engine. The TTS engine has been around for donkeys years now.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> FNChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Stage1 won't do it, you'd need to run a Stage2 map to get closer to the HP of a stock TTS (and then you'd be pushing the limits of a K03/211 based motor).
> ...


Is yours FWD? How do you find the car compared to stock?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I really like, it, I love the power coming off roundabouts etc in 3rd gear, gradually bring more and more power in using throttle. Half throttle is like full throttle on standard car, when i get to 3000rpm I will use 3/4 throttle and over 3500/4000rpm i will give it full beans.

Car is lightest out of all the MK2 TT's so it fly's to be honest. Power to weight ratio probably slightly better than a stock TTS.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Best bet is go to an Audi dealer and do a test drive in both.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Taylortony said:


> Best bet is go to an Audi dealer and do a test drive in both.


Not many Audi dealerships stock cars that old now unless very low miles, likely have to travel a fair distance to do that. Plus he's comparing a remapped TT with around 270bhp to a TTS. Audi probably wouldn't hold a remapped TT.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> FNChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Stage1 won't do it, you'd need to run a Stage2 map to get closer to the HP of a stock TTS (and then you'd be pushing the limits of a K03/211 based motor).
> ...


The TTS engine is a proven unit, been in S3's Golf R's and is a very strong engine, will handle 400hp on stock internals. Not as nice as the 2.5 RS engine though, that one is a peach. One day....


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Sorry if I'm repeating myself. The TTS came out in 2008, did the engine/car have any changes made between 2008 and 2014 (mk2)?


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Flashy said:


> Sorry if I'm repeating myself. The TTS came out in 2008, did the engine/car have any changes made between 2008 and 2014 (mk2)?


There was a minor revision (emissions related) in the 2010 facelift that made the road tax cheaper. Power output remained the same 272hp. Easy way to check is to see if there is a white DIS display on the dash, and if there are TTS logos embossed into the seat leather. There were some styling changes externally, new heating controls and more aluminium internally.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

No changes at all, its remained the same since 2008..............its ok engine, I test drove a Seat Leon Cupra DSG in the summer as I was bored and garage only down he road. The Seat Leon cupra has same engine as the TTS, my TT feels faster!

This could be becuase the TT is lighter and also driving position lower to ground so TT feels faster. More exciting drive never the less.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

The Cupra R had a different tune on the engine, about 10hp less. Audi/VW were good at fitting the same engines with different tunes back then. 
The TT has always been faster than other cars with the same engine, a TTS is little bit faster than an S3. 
As you said lower to the ground, lighter chassis and the aero is a bit better.

I think the TT really his the sweet spot for style and performance, the look great, are a nice place to sit and for an Audi, they handle pretty well. A good variety of trim levels and engines and drivetrains to choose from.

A few mods here and there, and a cheeky remap and you have a very versatile and capable car that can go toe to toe with some much 'faster' machinery.

All hail the TT


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

That's why it ticks all the boxes for me. Will definitely get a cheeky remap.


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

"Shock N' Awe" lol


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Agreed, mines been in to Audi several times lately and as loaners I have had several new models 2 Audi Q2's a Q4? an A3 and A4, none of them were as well thought out, none could match the layout, steering, driving positions and roadhandling, none of the seats were a patch on the TTS, and the Q2 has the worst mirrors known to man, I felt like there was a difference of about 30 ft between the view outside to the internal mirror, and the outside mirrors were useless. The A3 felt cramped and tiny internally, the steering vague, the A4 plasticky, indeed so did most of the others.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

There is a video by Chris Harris that sums it up well






Back when he had hair.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Think the guy is going for the TT 211ps and remapping it, not going for TTS but he may find video useful.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm still looking, I have a quick question regarding the 211 tfsi. I'm guessing it's factory mapped to 95 ron fuel? If I get a stage 1 remap, do they tend to still be on 95 Ron?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Most maps will tell you to run 98/99 RON, although some can have a switch for different RON values. If you are going to the pains fo mapping it then run 99.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Ah, thanks. I guess oem is 95 ron?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> I'm still looking, I have a quick question regarding the 211 tfsi. I'm guessing it's factory mapped to 95 ron fuel? If I get a stage 1 remap, do they tend to still be on 95 Ron?


Audi recommends using 95 RON for a stock TT (91 RON can be used in an emergency to get you home)
You could 'probably' get away with 95 RON on a Stage1 tune _if_ the tune isn't overly aggressive, but 99 RON would be better (and safer).

Most performance tunes extract extra horsepower by advancing your timing and / or increasing your boost pressure, both of which can cause pre-detonation (aka knock). 
Pre-detonation is an event where your air / fuel mixture spontaneously ignites prior to your spark plug firing. If this happens during your piston's compression stroke, the piston either needs to overcome the extreme force of the combustion (explosion), or something else needs to give (aka broken parts). 
Obviously knock is to be avoided to prevent engine damage, so to prevent this modern cars have knock detectors that are designed to retard your timing if knocking occurs.

So, here's the $1000-dollar question: If your tuner advances your timing for more power, and that tuning causes your car's knock sensor to retard your timing for protection, what was accomplished? :?

The solution of course is to run higher octane fuel since high octane fuel is less prone to pre-detonation by design.
If your tuner knows that you will consistently run high octane fuel, then the tuner can 'push' the limits a bit without fear that the tune will cause knock (and /or damage).


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

How to people get around wheel hop when beefing up the car with a remap? This is for fwd by the way.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Flashy said:


> How to people get around wheel hop when beefing up the car with a remap? This is for fwd by the way.


Anti lift kit helps with wheel hop.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks. I'll look into those


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Incidentally AA and RAC do inspections

https://www.theaa.com/vehicle-inspection/

https://www.rac.co.uk/buying-a-car/vehicle-inspections


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I will be actively looking in the next few weeks and I've narrowed it down.

S Line or Black Edition coupe
2011+ 2.0 tfsi
Manual
FWD
White, black or metallic grey (in that order)
Preferably 18" wheels

I haven't even been a passenger in one so not sure what to expect, and the only 2.0 tfsi I have driven was my Leon FR which had the 197bhp engine. If anyone near Swindon fancies showing me their motor it would be appreciated


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Failing someone in the area, go test drive one,


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> I will be actively looking in the next few weeks and I've narrowed it down.
> 
> S Line or Black Edition coupe
> 2011+ 2.0 tfsi
> ...


Nice looking car any of those options [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

The good thing I'm finding in my search is that there are quite a few low mileage examples. Is that a good or bad thing as I know some cars need to be driven to keep them in tip top condition?


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

You sound like a worrier...if you like it pay for a proffessional inspection & buy the bloody thing!


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Most engine wear tends to be on cold engines, so and engine that sits at motorway speeds where everything gets warm and cruises at it all day may have higher mileage, but can be better than one that potters three miles in the morning always cold and hardly gets off choke, that said you also have to weigh up other things such as wear and tear on the rest of the running gear etc.

The other thing is a cold engine not getting up to temp may not boil of the water and acids in the oil, also moisture in the exhaust.. I would be happier with a mid mileage one, but remember with miles come added checks.

As said above you can get them inspected, The RAC, AA and a myriad of other companies do them.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

There's a 61 plate with 75k on the clock for 7.5 grand fairly near. Might take a look. It's a ibis white sport, not the s line I was after.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Looks like my car is selling on Friday night, if it does I'll take the 61 plate sport out for a test drive. I took a look around it in the week and it's very nice. Any pointers for my potential test drive? Do the sports come with a decent enough level of equipment?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

I had a Sport coupe a few years ago. It had just basic Concert radio/CD, and few extras ie cruise control and rear parking sensors.
My current Sport (roadster) is quattro, S-tronic, has RNSE radio/CD/sat nav, cruise, rear parking sensors, Bluetooth, footwell lights, puddle lights, auto dimming mirrors (inside and out), heated and electric folding exterior mirrors. Many of these come with option packages from the factory. There are others that include extra interior storage, heated seats etc. 
Which all goes to show there are loads of extras out there, not on every car, and may be a mix of things you want or perhaps don't.
You may be able to find sales brochures on-line for the year you are interested in, which will list the available options.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks. I'll take a look


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

The newer tt engine is great i had one in a a5 but Get a tts because its that more special aswell . I have stage 1. The tt without quattro especially remapped is useless low down sorry it just is its fine when in 3rd gear otherwise it will wheel spin very easy. My haldex pump has given up which i just ordered a new one and its terrible without the quattro takes all the fun away.

I have 317bhp and its very quick it will keep with a early v8 r8.
Mpg 27mpg -30


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

k9l3 said:


> The newer tt engine is great i had one in a a5 but Get a tts because its that more special aswell . I have stage 1. The tt without quattro especially remapped is useless low down sorry it just is its fine when in 3rd gear otherwise it will wheel spin very easy. My haldex pump has given up which i just ordered a new one and its terrible without the quattro takes all the fun away.
> 
> I have 317bhp and its very quick it will keep with a early v8 r8.
> Mpg 27mpg -30


Don't agree with that useless low down part, loving mine! Can still feed in 3/4 throttle from low revs in 2nd gear. I mean who floors their car in 1st gear anyway - just look like a complete knob to most people!

A TTS without quattro will wheel spin more than a FWD TT as the traction system is shot also.

TTS is a quick car especially remapped, I could have changed my car for a TTS I have the cash but I decided to keep and remap. It was my choice having owned quattro cars. Prefer the reliability and lower maintenance costs. May need a clutch in a year or two but so would a TTS plus the haldex and extra maintenance costs involved.

Also, a early V8 R8 will destroy you in a in gear 3rd or 4th gear drag race which is most akin to everyday driving.

I get average 35-40mpg out of my car.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Wouldn't the anti lift kit help?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Well, here it is! Lovely drive. Now I have two white cars to clean :roll:


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Well done, looks smart!


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Very nice love ibis white 8)


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Cheers all. One problem, the CD is stuck in the player


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> Cheers all. One problem, the CD is stuck in the player


If you're talking about the CD player built in to the RNS-E, that can be programmed to prevent the Nav disk from being removed. (used for rentals, leased vehicles, etc) You will have to re-code it if you want the eject button to work


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Hmmm, the car has always been privately owned, how do I recode it?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Glad you got your first choice of colour. Black (your 2nd choice) looks great when clean, but the primer is white and every stone chip shows, even the tiniest.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi Flashy car looks great - I work in Wroughton 3 days a week - have VCDS and can scan/unlock the head unit if that's what the problem is - Is there any noise/whirring etc when you try to eject the CD? Drop me a PM with contact details.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Flashy said:


> Hmmm, the car has always been privately owned, how do I recode it?


Using a programmer like VAG-com, VCDS or OBEleven, change the coding on channel 067 from 255 to 000
See: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...on_System_(RNS-E)#Channel_067:_CD.2FDVD_Drive


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Mines the same, RNS-E, press eject, screen opens for about 3 seconds then auto closes, believe as people have said it's coded to do that (although not sure how i'd play a cd if I wanted to!)


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Actually, just checked with Carista and it's already enabled....... something else to look at!


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Flashy said:


> Cheers all. One problem, the CD is stuck in the player


How do you know it is stuck in the player. Mine takes 6 and its a bit of a process to eject and there is a pause required once you select the disc you want to eject.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

One disc player that says disc error and won't come out


----------

